# Smileys



## reformedman (Apr 27, 2007)

I am creating a forum myself and have not advertised it yet because it is far from being finished. I was hoping, if you don't mind, could you tell me where I can get the smileys that you use for this forum? What is the name of the package?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 27, 2007)

If you're referring to the Reformed smilies then I made them.


----------



## reformedman (Apr 28, 2007)

Very good job on the reformed theologians but no, I refer to the ones like
         

Do you remember the name of the package or where I can get it?


----------

